# Fangbuch



## JanS (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

wie Ihr (fast) alle wisst, baue ich gerade dem Anglerboard ein Onlinefangbuch. Um dieses zu Verbesern, ist es wichtig das ich auf dem laufendem stand gehalten werde. Mir ist wichtig alle eure Ideen und Interessen unter zu bringen. Bitte beachtet aber, das das genze der Zeit noch entwickelt wird. 

Ihr findet das ganze unter www.c0ding.de/anglerboard/

Bitte schaut euch oben immer die Versionsnummer an, die im enteffekt keine andere ist als das Datum wann die letzte Änderung stattgefunden hat. Bitte wartet alle noch ein bischen mit kritik noch bin ich lange nicht fertig aber über anregungen würde ich mich immer freuen.

(neuste Version kommt heute Abend)

mfg
Jan


----------



## MichiHH (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Fangbuch*

Moin, 

gefällt mir gut, könnte man bei den Fischarten noch die Option "Andere" einbauen um die nicht aufgeführten Fischarten auch eintragen zu können?! 

Ansonsten gibt´s nichts zu meckern... :m


----------



## wildbootsman (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Fangbuch*

Das ist die ein Fehler

SELECT * FROM FISCH WHERE FART = 'DORSCH'
Query was empty

und Wittling hätte ich gern als Fischart


----------



## altersalat (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Fangbuch*

Das Ding find ich gut.


----------



## Dorschjäger (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Fangbuch*

@ JanS
Gefällt mir gut !
Bitte die Lufttemparatur einbauen.
Alle Süßwasserfischarten die fangbar sind.
Fangtiefe einbauen.
Art des Fischens einbauen( z. B. Spinnfischen, Posenfischen, Schleppfischen,Brandungsfischen)
Wenn möglich, danke !
Dorschjäger


----------



## hark (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Fangbuch*

Bitte zur Gast und Tageskarte noch " Jahreskarte " hinzufügen.

Ansonsten Klasse #6  #6


----------



## JanS (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Fangbuch*

kein Problem wird alles umgesetzt ... heute ist dann die neue Version Online ... testet weiter bin über jede meldung dankbar 

@ SQL ERROR

Also das ist in der Version natürlich behoben ...

@ Alle Süßwasserfische

Also es ist so das der Administrator beim Installieren der Fangliste dann sntscheiden kann welche Fische zur verfügung stehen sollen ... im moment ist es nur eine kleine Auswahl ... also keine sorge ist unendlich erweiterbar 

Mfg
Jan


----------



## JanS (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Fangbuch*

Hallo an alle 

also die neue version ist online bitte einmal nen bischen bugtesten ...

danke
Jan


----------



## janxgeist (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Fangbuch*

braucht man da einen neuen Link?

irgendwie seh ich noch das alte - kann aber auch noch im Proxycache liegen.

mfG


----------



## JanS (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Fangbuch*

liegt am cache  den bitte einmal leeren ...


----------



## Paeda (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Fangbuch*

Hallo,
ich weiß nicht obs schon geplant ist, aber Informationen zum Fänger wären auch nicht schlecht. 

Grüße


----------



## KaulBarschKing (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Fangbuch*

Du könntest vielleicht noch zu jeder Fischart, ne Formel reinbasteln, woraus nach der Länge des Fisches das Gewicht in etwa berechnet werden kann, und umgekehrt (Falls man nur eine der Größenangaben hat).

mfg. Nico


----------



## til (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Fangbuch*

Ok. Ich geb mal eine umfangreiche Kritik:

Irgendwie ist mir der Bereich Köder und Montage viel zu dünn und vor allem kaum statistisch Auswertbar. Dass sage ich gerade als Spinnfischer, wo ich halt Ködermodell, Köderfarbe, Ködergrösse als absolutes minimum ansehe. Lieber hätte ich noch weitergehende Klassifizierungen der genannten Attribute, so dass ich bei der Auswertung auch nach Spinner/wobbler/etc unterschieden kann (nicht nur nach Mepps Comet, Rapala shad Rap) und nach Schockfarbe/Naturdekor/mit glitzereffekt(bei Gummis).
Ausserdem würd ich dann noch gerne die vielfältigen Köderattribute zu konkreten Ködern kombinieren können, um quasi meine virtuelle Köderbox zusammenzustellen. Also damit ich den Shad rap shallow diver in 7cm und der Farbe SD mit einem klick auswählen kann.
Auch bei der Montage muss man noch mehr Klassifizieren können: Pose, Grundblei (verschiedene VArianten), dann Posentragkraft oder Bleigewicht. Sbirolino, etc etc...
Was auch noch fehlt sind angaben zu Wasserstand/-Färbung.
Detailliertere Angaben wo der Fisch gebissen hat, z.B. auch die Tiefe.
Gerne hätte ich auch noch die Möglichkeit Massenfänge problemlos einzugeben, also statt einem Einzelfisch einfach etwa sowas "50 Barsche zwischen 20-30cm", wenn ich die dann alle ungefähr zu gleichbleibenden sonstigen Bedingungen gefangen hab.
Das reicht wohl fürs erste oder?
Für Hilfestellungen bei der Umsetzung in ein einigermassen normalisiertes Datenmodell und SQL im Allgemeinen kannsz du dich jederzeit an mich wenden #h


----------



## JanS (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Fangbuch*

hmm die schon normalisiert ... aber ich denke die prositive kritik auch umsetzen zu können  

aber wie gesagt gedult das wird schon ...

Mfg
Jan


----------



## til (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Fangbuch*

Ja, hoffentlich ist die normalisiert, ich meine ja jetzt auch die Erweiterungen die durch meine Masslosen Wünsche nötig werden  :q


----------



## JanS (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Fangbuch*

3 Normalform ist std. wenn ich was entwickel naja die erweiterungen werden dann nach und nach einfach eingebaut ... erstmal möchte ich ne lauffähige umgebung haben und dann erweitern ...


----------



## Blauortsand (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Fangbuch*

Super, dass Du Dir die Arbeit machst! #6 

Ich hätte noch ein paar Vorschläge zu Erweiterungen:
-Wassertiefe in der gefischt wurde
-Untergrund
-Lufttemperatur
-Strömung
-Wetterlage der vergangen Tage z.B. Stabil, Wechselhaft
-Wasserstand

Insgesamt wäre es schön, möglichst viele Pulldownmenües zu haben, dass würde statische Auswertungen erleichtern!


----------



## JanS (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Fangbuch*

hmmm sehe ich genauso apropro Jelle ich hab da nochma ne private frage siehe PM 

nun müsste die PM auch da sein


----------



## fjordbutt (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Fangbuch*

find ich super die idee! #r 

die länderaufteilung ist ja bereits drin #6  (z.b. norge) jetz müsste man noch die möglichkeit haben den genaueren fangort einzugeben z.b. atlantik, *fjord.... Tide wäre auch wichtig.
desweiteren könnte mann noch wesentlich mehr fischarten mit reinbringen und vor allem die unterteilung von butt!

bis dahin...super seite!


----------



## Coasthunter (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Fangbuch*

Das Board wird immer besser.Super Idee.Anregungen gab es genug,kann nur allem und jedem zustimmen.

Gruß und Petri


----------



## sepia (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Fangbuch*

ich vermisse Baden-Württemberg 
aber ansonsten kann ich nix feststellen was mir fehlen würde
vllt wenn man Fluss eingibt die Flusskilometerzahl also von mir aus 50km nach der Quelle oder sowas


----------



## **bass** (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Fangbuch*

ich weis ich lebe zwar in nem kleinen land aber könntest du luxemburg auch noch hinzufügen? finde es ein bisschen schade dass nie jemand(nicht nur hier auch in den zeitschriften) an uns denkt immer hin besteht unsere grenze aus der mosel und der sauer.
ansonsten geiles teil.


----------



## harley (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Fangbuch*

also, mir fehlt die option dass ich fische eintragen kann wie zb felche (renke) versch. saiblinge etc
des weiteren sollte noch unter der kategorie gewässer der Bergsee erwähnt werden.

gruss

harley #g


----------



## Carp_hunter19 (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Fangbuch*

*Hallo Jungs ihr müßt auch an die Angler denken die nicht an der Küste wohnen die nur am See oder Fliessgewässer angeln können.
gruß.carp #a*


----------



## buddha (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Fangbuch*

Hi,
in der Auswahlliste für die Fischart fehlt Spiegelkarpfen!!!

Gruß,
Ape the Buddha ##


----------



## Anglerfangbuch (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Fangbuch*

Petri Heil usw......

Falls ihr aber auch ein "normales" Anglerfangbuch möchtet, dann könnt ihr euch von meiner Page ein kostenloses Fangbuch runtersaugen.
Ihr benötigt lediglich MS Access 97, 2000 oder XP - alle Versionen sind dort zu finden! 
Viel Spass und weiterhin Petri Heil   #h 

Zum kostenlosen Anglerfangbuch V 2.0 (Stand 10.07.2004) also ganz mega frisch


Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## Chris`n`roll (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Fangbuch*

Moin,
super Idee. Ich hatte auch vor soetwas zu starten, was jedoch scheiterte an zu wenig feedback.
War wahrscheinlich auch gut so, denn so ein professionelles Teil hätte ich nie hinbekommen.
Bleibt nur noch zu hoffen, das auch alle schön ihre Fänge gewissenhaft eintragen.

Wenn ich an die Möglichkeiten denke, die Fanglisten statistisch auszuwerten, freue ich mich direkt, denn bei so vielen Anglern und Fängen hier an Board, wird der Fehler wohl recht klein.

Super Sache das,
Christian


----------



## Alexander2781 (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Fangbuch*

Hallo,

ich vermisse folgende Fischarten:

Bachforelle
Regenbogenforelle
Rutte (Quappe)

PS. Tolle Idee!


----------

